# begin potty training inside or outside



## soxgrl09 (Oct 4, 2009)

Ok, so you've all been soooo helpful with helping me prepare to bring our new puppy home next week, now i was wondering what advice you all have for the best method for housetraining the puppy. Should we just establish a routine right away and train to go outside, like taking the puppy outside as soon as the puppy wakes, right after the puppy eats or drinks? Someone had mentioned puppy pads as one of the items to purchase but i wanted to hear from you all on your thoughts and expertise


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

I wouldn't go the puppy pad route personally. It just teaches them it's OK to go inside.

A routine is the easiest way to get them trained. Pick the puppy up and take them outside once an hour. Reward & praise HEAVILY. If they don't go bring them back out the next hour.

You'll want to take them out after meals and after waking up. 

We had ours sleep in bed with us so she'd wake us up in the middle of the night. Makes for sleepless nights but she trained a LOT faster that way

Stay on the schedule as much as you can. If you find an hour is too long cut it back to 45 minutes or whatever seem to work. Consistency is the key here


----------



## Whiskey's Momma (Sep 23, 2009)

Yes, puppy pads can encourage them to go on the house. When we got out puppy it was the end of Winter and it gets to be 30- degrees and we felt bad for out little guy because it was so cold. We put the puppy pads in the garage and he imediately started using them. We also had no fence.

Then as Spring came around and he didn't want to go outside. Once we put the puppy pad out he would go right away. I started taking him to the dog park and he started to learn that it was okay to potty outside. We also got a stick that you put in the ground that is scented and makes them want to pee on it. The last two times he had an accident in the house was over 4th of July because he was so terrified. Other wise he is very trusty and has no accidents in the house. 

If I were you I would follow Djatwood's advice. Puppy pads can be expensive and it sucks when they eat them up and you have to clean it up.

Please buy that enzyme spray so if your dog does have an accident it won't keep going in the same spot and take your dog out often. We would take ours out to the garage every two hours and right away after eating or drinking a large amount.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

I agree with what the others said about no pads. I just want to add ... until the puppy is trained, never let him out of your sight while you are home. The very instant he starts to pee or poop inside, interrupt him in a normal tone of voice (no hollering), pick him up and carry him outside. Praise praise praise when he potties outside. Giving him a treat is a great idea. If you see him sniffing around like he is looking for a place, go ahead and take him outside. 

When you can't be with him because no one is home or everyone is asleep, keep him crated. The crate shoudl be very small. Just large enough for him to stand up and turn around in. You can get him a normal size crate but make it smaller by putting a divider in it. He will try his best not to pee or poop in his sleeping area. Put the crate in your bedroom so he will be with you at night.


----------



## soxgrl09 (Oct 4, 2009)

Thank you both, I'm thinking we'll try training her to go outside right away! Sounds like the best route. So we'll give the every hour a try. It's still nice here in New England so we have a few months to tackle this before the real cold arrives, ugh!


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

She may not go every time you take her out. Keep in mind that accidents WILL happen. Don't rub her nose in it or anything negative. Like RFD said, interrupt her and take her outside immediately. 

Pick up a big jug of Natures Miracle from your local pet shop. You'll want it for the accidents that do happen.


----------



## soxgrl09 (Oct 4, 2009)

Thanks Wiskeys mom and rawfeddogs, yes we are intending on doing the divided crate also, we have all the best intentions, it's too funny but i've been printing out some of these threads and having my family members read them so that we are all on the same page with this stuff, let's see if it goes smoothly. I'm expecting there will be some bumps in the road . I will also look for the enzyme spray too! Still a few more things to pick up before she comes home next week, just like preparing for a new baby!!! Exciting!!!! Also, how do you all feel about leaving the puppy during the day. Our family is pretty much out of the house most of the day between work and school. I am planning on coming home at lunch. I'm really concerned about leaving the puppy for that long at time. My husband works where he will be able to take the dog to his job site occasionally and I am planning on taking the first week off from work. Can you give me some advice on this. I know it's not the most ideal situation! Thanks.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Taking the first week off is a great idea. Coming home for lunch is also great. You can take him out to potty that way. Leaving him home alone all day is not the ideal but with most people it is the only choice. I know our Skylar was home alone all day when she was a puppy and it had no lasting effect on her. Just give the pup plenty of attention while you are home. Keep him in the crate while you are gone but he should never be in the crate while people are home to watch him. Of course when you go to bed, back in the crate he goes until he is completely house trained and not chewing up everything in site.

Don't get upset at potty accidents while you are away. Those can't be helped. Don't get upset at the pup for potty accidents when you are home. Those are your fault not his. He hasn't learned yet. Once he figures out where the potty place is, your problems will mostly be over. You just have to remember to give him a potty break before leaving home.


----------



## soxgrl09 (Oct 4, 2009)

Thanks rawfeddogs for the reassurances on leaving the puppy alone, it's breaking my heart and I don't even have her yet  We'll get through it with the help of all you fine people here at the dog forum!


----------



## Whiskey's Momma (Sep 23, 2009)

Maybe while you are home for the week you can kennel him up and leave for a couple of hours everyday so he gets used to being alone. Maybe around the time you would leave before going to work and then come back around lunch time so he knows what time you will be home for lunch. That way when you start work again he will not be sad and will have an idea of when you will be home.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I agree about the puppy pads....I tried them once and the puppies just love to shred them up. I finally gave away my remaining ones. When you take the puppy outside, make sure you take him to the same spot every time (Pick the spot you want him to use). That way he can smell where he's been and know what that spot is for. Make sure he doesn't play around in that area after he is done. He will forget the reason he went outside. My Rocky uses the exact same area of the yard that we started him in as a puppy still, and it makes it a lot easier to clean up after him. I don't have to worry about stepping in anything or searching the rest of the yard for doggie piles. You can also give a command when the puppy goes like "hurry up" or "go piddle" or whatever you want. They will actually learn to associate that with doing their business so eventually on those really cold or rainy days you can just say "hurry up" to them and they know to do their business quick so you can get inside. It also helps when you have them on a leash and are visiting somewhere and want them to go somewhere new. 

Of course, I have chows and they are real particular about their bathroom habits! My Labrador went anywhere, anytime, anyhow!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

chowder said:


> You can also give a command when the puppy goes like "hurry up" or "go piddle" or whatever you want. They will actually learn to associate that with doing their business so eventually on those really cold or rainy days you can just say "hurry up" to them and they know to do their business quick so you can get inside. It also helps when you have them on a leash and are visiting somewhere and want them to go somewhere new.


This is the absolute best thing we ever did with our Corgi. of course now he has diarrhea problems so we're struggling, but when we brought him home, we would take him outside to potty, and say "busy" over and over from the time he'd start to potty, until he was done. Then we'd praise him lavishly. 
It took about a month, but it got to the point we could take him out and say "Get Busy!" and he's give us whatever he could! lol. This was excellent for potty training in a Denver January, living in an apartment where all potty breaks were on a leash, supervised and we had to stand out in the bitter cold with him until he went.

As for pads- just plain NO.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

I rememebr with my guy he will be 2 in december so we got him ifn february UGH COLD OUT ! I took him out every hour on the hour ugh so chilly cold hahaha!
But anyway took him out during the day every hour on the hour told him Go Potty and hoped for the best! He actually started to understand within the week! At night we would get up a couple times during the night (yes relentless people we are) and it worked!
My kids would sleep on the kitchen floor in a sleeping bag and helped out (not always) with the night duties of taking him out! When he was a puppy we contained him in the kitchen area which was very convenient! I had gates up so he was in their with his crate and all!Gee we spent alot of time in there when he was little hahahahaha!:biggrin:
Its repetition. Thats the key here repetition and patience. Its repeating over and over the same ole same ole. After so long he should start to go to the door and be able to tell you which yep there will be accidents. Miracle cleaner is a must!
Never scold him for going potty in the house, just clean it up and take him outside and tell him potty! They actually do learn it!
a great book also on training is culture clash by jean donaldson. I bought it on amazon and its really a great book for training tips!
Just remember patience, repetition,(every hour on the hour go out a couple times like 2 am 5 pm) and yes puppy will have accidents dont freak out over it just clean it up and outside you go with him! Ahhh I miss that puppy goodness!:tongue:


----------



## hudsongold (Aug 1, 2009)

I also just wanted to add, since we just went through this a few months ago. Don't forget to take him out after play time too. He will definitely have to go after playing.
For the first few weeks we also moved the crate into our bedroom at night so he didn't feel so alone. And also so we could hear if had to go out. This helped alot with accidents. But in the beginning the schedule was really like having a new born baby.
Good luck and have fun! The puppy stage doesn't last long, enjoy it.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Our puppies always slept in the kitchen, with their crates. We would take them out one last time late at night before we went to bed, then tuck them in with their air cleaner or fan turned on, and their teddy bear, and leave them until morning. None of them ever cried more then one or two nights and they all could hold it at least until 6am. I can't remember ever taking a puppy out in the middle of the night. Eventually they learned to hold it a little longer until they finally went to bed when we did and slept until we got them up. We let our first puppy sleep in our room and decided that was a mistake. When she got older and started having trouble with her back and then her kidneys we had to teach her to sleep in the kitchen and she was NOT happy about being put out there. Ever since then the puppies have had their own crates and beds in the kitchen. Rocky loves his crate so much that he goes in there for nap time by himself. It is positioned in the hallway by the kitchen so he can see the the front door and the family room and keep an eye on everyone while he is snoozing. Chelsy has a foam bed and climbs in it for her naps. Both of them LOVE their beds and we are able to just pack them in the motor home and the dogs feel they have something familiar.


----------



## soxgrl09 (Oct 4, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the helpful advice! I'm feeling more confident that we can do this  I like the idea of giving a command to go potty. The puppy will be sleeping in her crate on the first floor which is an open family room/kitchen area, all bedrooms are on the second floor. I'm sure the puppy will cry a few nights so we are prepared for that! I also like the idea of leaving the puppy for several hours each day to prepare her for when I return to work! And I have to buy a big bottle of Miracle Cleaner  I'll keep you all posted! Thanks again.


----------

